# 2023: Largest SS COLA In 41 Years Expected As Well As Medicare Premium Cut



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 27, 2022)

_"Based on recent data on the Consumer Price Index for Urban Wage Earners and Clerical Workers, a bellwether for changes in prices for goods and services, "It is likely we're going to have a COLA closer to 8% than 3.8%," Social Security Administration chief actuary Stephen Goss said during a briefing last week, CNBC reported.
A May report from The Senior Citizens League predicts benefits could go up by as much as 8.6% in 2023, their biggest increase since 1981."
https://www.cnet.com/personal-finan...ney-next-year-here-is-how-much-you-could-get/_

To further help our bottom lines, Medicare premiums are slated to be cut due to the over estimation of the cost for Alzheimer drugs.
_"Medicare recipients will get a premium reduction — but not until next year — reflecting what Health and Human Services Secretary Xavier Becerra said Friday was an overestimate in costs of covering an expensive and controversial new Alzheimer's drug.

Becerra’s statement said the 2022 premium should be adjusted downward but legal and operational hurdles prevented officials from doing that in the middle of the year. He did not say how much the premium would be adjusted."
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/medicare-recipients-premium-cut-2023-85032114_


----------



## Liberty (Jun 27, 2022)

Woopie, Diva...thanks for giving us this upbeat Monday morning financial report!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2022)

I'll  believe it when I see it.


----------



## caroln (Jun 27, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> I'll  believe it when I see it.


Yeah...me too.  (But a small part of me stays hopeful.)  Appreciate the little ray of sunshine today...thanks Diva!


----------



## terry123 (Jun 27, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> I'll  believe it when I see it.


Me too!!


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jun 27, 2022)

I would expect 8.7%~9.0%, based on current inflation forecasts of CPI-W.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 27, 2022)

I lose 85% of SS to taxes, so it won't be much of a gain, LOL. May have to increase withholding again, I hate owing $$$ to the IRS on April 15th.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 27, 2022)

Sounds good . Hope they don’t find some reason to tighten our purse strings again. I thought that big Medicare deduction hike in relation to the small increase overall was totally unjustified. Help for Alz would be great, but don’t make us gamble  on  it so far in advance. And fix their “operational hurdles “ while  they are at it. We already live with enough operational hurdles that can’t be fixed.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 27, 2022)

Fact based or election hype?  It's getting to be that time again.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2022)

It's kind of a double-edged sword.

An 8% COLA increase will speed the depletion of the SS trust fund unless steps are taken to increase revenue or decrease benefits.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 27, 2022)

Fuel is up 80%, food is up 18%, rental and housing prices are skyrocketing, and we are in the biggest inflation period in 40 years.  Adding 8% to SS will hardly make a difference in most peoples budget.....but it will hasten the day when SS is no longer solvent.  But, with another round of elections coming up, a rise in SS may make some think that Washington "gives a hoot".


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2022)

We got a decent bump last year.  I have little doubt the same will happen again this year.  Thanks for the info and links, @OneEyedDiva!


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 27, 2022)

Ive come to suspect that the annual threat of the “depletion of the fund” is just a politician’s way of getting people to settle for less.Or maybe the fund isn’t being properly managed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 28, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Fact based or election hype?  It's getting to be that time again.


Since our COLAs have always been based on the CPI inflation rates and this year (used to determine next year's COLA) will be no different, our COLA  should be in the 8% range, maybe a little higher, maybe a little lower. Right now the average for 2022 is 7.70%.  I believe that if nothing else our Medicare premiums will not increase due to the Alzheimer drug adjustment. I doubt this has anything to do with it being an election year. @Bonnie @caroln @terry123 
@Liberty @StarSong You're welcome, of course. I'm happy I could post about some good news for a change.


----------



## Chueymorales (Jun 28, 2022)

Fiat money. They can give away all they want. Maybe you didn't notice at the outset of THE SCAMDEMIC,  but T.P. sheet to sheet has more  value than our paper currency no matter what dollar amount is printed on said  currency. In fact, our paper currency, again, regardless the dollar amount printed on it, truly is a poor substitute for T.P.---So I have been told.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 29, 2022)

Here's another story speculating about the increase. I like this one, although I highly doubt we'll get this much of a raise. It says our COLA could be as high as 10.8%. https://www.cbsnews.com/miami/news/...crease-2023-11-percent/?intcid=CNM-00-10abd1h


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jun 29, 2022)

I am not holding my breath!  They always dance around a lot of words, but when it comes to agreeing on something...not so much!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2022)

Chueymorales said:


> Fiat money. They can give away all they want. Maybe you didn't notice at the outset of THE SCAMDEMIC,  but T.P. sheet to sheet has more  value than our paper currency no matter what dollar amount is printed on said  currency. In fact, our paper currency, again, regardless the dollar amount printed on it, truly is a poor substitute for T.P.---So I have been told.


It's been "fiat money" since 1971, and yet it still continues to have purchasing power.  If you honestly believe a TP sheet has more value than our currency, why not take a roll to the market and trade it for a basket of groceries?

Please report back on your experience. I've got a few dozen rolls of this valuable commodity in my bathrooms right now...


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jun 29, 2022)

C.O.L.A. is based on CPI-W, not the headline CPI(U). CPI-W has been running higher than CPI(U). Jan.- 8.2%; Feb. - 8.6%; Mar. - 9.4%; Apr. - 8.9%; May - 9.3%. 
The C.O.L.A. is based on 3rd Qtr. CPI-W average over previous year's 3rd Qtr. 2021 3rd Qtr. average was a reading of 268.421, with May's reading sitting at 288.022, or 7.3% above that 2021 3rd Qtr. Average. July, August and September's average will determine C.O.L.A. and we haven't gotten June's official CPI-W data. 
The forecasts still suggest 8.7%~9.0% 3rd quarter average. Those numbers are derived from another big jump for June, peaking in July and then dropping thereafter. It's fun to speculate, but we won't know the official rate until October the 13th.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 29, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> C.O.L.A. is based on CPI-W, not the headline CPI(U). CPI-W has been running higher than CPI(U). Jan.- 8.2%; Feb. - 8.6%; Mar. - 9.4%; Apr. - 8.9%; May - 9.3%.
> The C.O.L.A. is based on 3rd Qtr. CPI-W average over previous year's 3rd Qtr. 2021 3rd Qtr. average was a reading of 268.421, with May's reading sitting at 288.022, or 7.3% above that 2021 3rd Qtr. Average. July, August and September's average will determine C.O.L.A. and we haven't gotten June's official CPI-W data.
> The forecasts still suggest 8.7%~9.0% 3rd quarter average. Those numbers are derived from another big jump for June, peaking in July and then dropping thereafter. It's fun to speculate, but we won't know the official rate until October the 13th.


And I'll be anxiously awaiting that date Harry.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jun 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> And I'll be anxiously awaiting that date Harry.


We all will, but it doesn't take effect until January 2023, and it only brings us back to the theoretical purchasing power of the July ~ September timeframe, which does not recoup any loss of purchasing power for the previous 12 months.

As to Medicare premiums, we should be reminded the base premium in 2021 was $148.50 and the 2022 premium was forecast at $158 AND then the dementia drug pushed it to $170.10.

While I don't expect a rise in premiums for 2023, I do not expect much lowering of premium. Still that would be better than last year's 5.9% S.S. increase and having $21.60 being pulled away.


----------



## Chueymorales (Jun 29, 2022)

StarSong said:


> It's been "fiat money" since 1971, and yet it still continues to have purchasing power.  If you honestly believe a TP sheet has more value than our currency, why not take a roll to the market and trade it for a basket of groceries?
> 
> Please report back on your experience. I've got a few dozen rolls of this valuable commodity in my bathrooms right now...


SS, apparently you missed my point. To keep it simple, our currency as NO real value, other than "good faith", therefore, to wit and heretofore, they can pump out all they want, which they are doing at an alarming rate with printing presses owned privately. And then inflation will cause that bunk paper to have even less "good faith value". What I honestly believe, since you asked,  is that certain things do have real purchasing value, much more so  than that worthless paper and our coinage is pretty worthless now too. If and when that fiat crap crashes, which it will, then those certain things I mention will have trade value.

Since you sound to trust the current system, I won't bore you with what I believe has real deal value.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 29, 2022)

The U.S. abandoned the "gold standard" in 1971, at which time the dollar no longer represented a certain amount of gold.

Ten years later, we began huge deficit spending.

On second thought, this belongs in a separate thread about the economy.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2022)

Chueymorales said:


> SS, apparently you missed my point. To keep it simple, our currency as NO real value, other than "good faith", therefore, to wit and heretofore, they can pump out all they want, which they are doing at an alarming rate with printing presses owned privately. And.  then inflation will cause that bunk paper to have even less "good faith value". What I honestly believe, since you asked,  is that certain things do have real purchasing value, much more so  than that worthless paper and our coinage is pretty worthless now too. If and when that fiat crap crashes, which it will, then those certain things I mention will have trade value.
> 
> Since you sound to trust the current system, I won't bore you with what I believe has real deal value.


I didn't miss your point and am well aware of what fiat currency is.  No need to explain.  Our currency has no intrinsic value nor is it backed by gold or silver.  And it hasn't been since 1971.  

From a practical standpoint, there is only so much gold, silver, platinum, precious gems, valuable artwork, guns, bullets and whiskey one can afford to accumulate and safely store in anticipation of the crash you're suggesting.  Not to mention safely use when others around might be starving but have plenty of guns and ammo themselves.            

Beginning in 1964, when the US discontinued minting silver coins, my father believed the US dollar would crash a la Germany post WWI.  He died in 2017 without that ever happening.  Inflation, sure, but the US dollar becoming a valueless currency?  Nope.  

Certain fears occasionally keep me up at night.  This isn't one of them.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jun 29, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> The U.S. abandoned the "gold standard" in 1971, at which time the dollar no longer represented a certain amount of gold.


I think the proper term is "convertibility". The U.S. still has a gold standard at $42.2222 per troy ounce. 

Currency is a medium of exchange and is no different than any other commodity.


----------



## JudyB (Jun 29, 2022)

Even if a higher Cola is given, it usually means nothing to those in a very low income bracket.  The government raises the Cola, then lowers the food stamps received and raises their rent.  Lucky if it even comes out even.


----------



## Chueymorales (Jun 29, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I didn't miss your point and am well aware of what fiat currency is.  No need to explain.  Our currency has no intrinsic value nor is it backed by gold or silver.  And it hasn't been since 1971.
> 
> From a practical standpoint, there is only so much gold, silver, platinum, precious gems, valuable artwork, guns, bullets and whiskey one can afford to accumulate and safely store in anticipation of the crash you're suggesting.  Not to mention safely use when others around might be starving but have plenty of guns and ammo themselves.
> 
> ...


I lose no sleep over the coming crash either. If and when it happens, woe to those who did not prepare, at the least, mentally for the insanity to follow.

I raised my 4 children to be aware that #1, government is not their friend, local or national. Taught them all to have skills for fighting, with fists, feet and weapons. My daughter when she was 6 paid careful attention on how to properly throw a punch, she often dropped her 3 older brothers! They weren't in tune with hitting her back because besides the lessons in battle I passed to them, I also taught them that females, in my realm, are just about sacred and hitting them is a No-No.

All the kids learned to shoot very well,  hunt, and get whatever they had taken with bow, gun, trap  or hook ready for the table. They are raising  the 7 grandkids as they were raised, and that is to be prepared for whatever hardships they may encounter in life.

Silver 1 ounce bullion coins would be my top choice for potential barter items if the bottom falls out,  along with most any ammunition.

Oh and T.P. may be a good trade item taboot! Water and certain leaf species will suffice, but like with so much in life, practical experience works best with both of those.   Dirty leaves can really put a hitch in yer giddy-up...so if you decide to practice, wash them leaves 1st and let them air dry...jes' sayin'.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2022)

So your kids are ready for dystopia.  Are they also ready if it doesn't happen?


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jun 29, 2022)

Chueymorales said:


> Silver 1 ounce bullion coins would be my top choice for potential barter items if the bottom falls out, along with most any ammunition


I would assume you already have an extensive collection. If not, what is your preferred method of buying that collection?


----------



## Chueymorales (Jun 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> So your kids are ready for dystopia.  Are they also ready if it doesn't happen?


Better to be ready for anything. They all do well financially,  so, they would rather not go to the mattresses. But if it comes to pass they will have a better chance to survive the S-Hitting The Fan, and that makes me not so worried about them all. Worst thing in life when you get older is worrying about your children, yeah?


----------



## Chueymorales (Jun 29, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> I would assume you already have an extensive collection. If not, what is your preferred method of buying that collection?


Harry, what collection? Still, this morning silver Spot Price was just a bit north of $21 an ounce. Provident Metals is a pretty good and fair bunch, although right now their "over-spot premium" is a bit high. If price slides below $20 per ounce with a $3 per oz.  Premium it may be considered a good buy in my estimation, but I doubt if it gets under $20 that the premium will be that low.

Just took a look at Spot Price and it is $20.99 at the moment, without a premium given. If it drops below $20 I don't think it will stay there for long, nor do I think it will go much lower than that right now. The price is being heavily manipulated by the huge silver lots holding pro's.

Personally, I don't view 1 oz. silver bullion coins as an investment, I view it as a hedge against starvation! Gold, unless you have 1 gram bars is  not a hedge against starvation, as making "change" for a 1 ounce coin used to buy a can of Beanies N' Weenies won't be practical.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 29, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> We all will, but it doesn't take effect until January 2023, and it only brings us back to the theoretical purchasing power of the July ~ September timeframe, which does not recoup any loss of purchasing power for the previous 12 months.
> 
> As to Medicare premiums, we should be reminded the base premium in 2021 was $148.50 and the 2022 premium was forecast at $158 AND then the dementia drug pushed it to $170.10.
> 
> While I don't expect a rise in premiums for 2023, I do not expect much lowering of premium. Still that would be better than last year's 5.9% S.S. increase and having $21.60 being pulled away.


_"We all will, but it doesn't take effect until January 2023." _ Yes, I know. The COLAS always show up in our January payments.
_"While I don't expect a rise in premiums for 2023, I do not expect much lowering of premium." _This is pretty much what I'm thinking.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jun 29, 2022)

Chueymorales said:


> Personally, I don't view 1 oz. silver bullion coins as an investment, I view it as a hedge against starvation! Gold, unless you have 1 gram bars is not a hedge against starvation, as making "change" for a 1 ounce coin used to buy a can of Beanies N' Weenies won't be practical.


You are assuming the government won't confiscate it. You should buy it up, as it is as cheap as it's been in a couple of years. 20% cheaper than it was in March. Come to think of it, in today's inflation adjusted dollars, it was over $60, back about 10 years ago. Besides, if I had food and you wanted to buy some with silver coins... aren't you presuming I want silver coins? What if I don't?


----------



## Chueymorales (Jun 29, 2022)

Too many " if's" there Harry. Let me leave you with something to ponder:

"IF your aunt  had balls, she woulda been your uncle."


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jun 29, 2022)

Chueymorales said:


> Too many " if's" there Harry. Let me leave you with something to ponder:
> 
> "IF your aunt  had balls, she woulda been your uncle."


Speaking of b***s..., are you going to buy up one of those silver futures contracts you were quoting, which are for 5,000 troy ounces each?


----------



## Chueymorales (Jun 29, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Speaking of b***s..., are you going to buy up one of those silver futures contracts you were quoting, which are for 5,000 troy ounces each?


Anything being held in less than 500 pounds of  silver bullion  is not worth bothering  with. Storage space is the biggest issue though.

I have a friend who soaked many thousands into silver bars back around '96. He left it with the broker who sold it to him to "store" it. 

Every year since they send him a bill FOR "storing" it. Last year he asked to have it delivered to him, and they said, sure no problem, that will cost you X per ounce! It was too much for him to want to pay. And as I told my friend, they don't have YOUR silver stored, so you are paying to store something they do not have in their possession....but it is there on paper!

Cracked me up. It is still sitting there ON PAPER racking up storage fees annually. Point is? Immediately take delivery of your purchased silver, or gold or whatever----and you can buy copper bullion coins too, ya know....they are cheap!!


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jun 29, 2022)

Chueymorales said:


> Anything being held in less than 500 pounds of silver bullion is not worth bothering with. Storage space is the biggest issue though.


Huh!!


> Personally, I don't view 1 oz. silver bullion coins as an investment, I view it as a hedge against starvation!


Make up your mind. In my humble opinion, you should put your money, or whatever medium of exchange, where your mouth is. Just let me know what medium of value you used to purchase the silver.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2022)

Chueymorales said:


> Harry, what collection? Still, this morning silver Spot Price was just a bit north of $21 an ounce. Provident Metals is a pretty good and fair bunch, although right now their "over-spot premium" is a bit high. If price slides below $20 per ounce with a $3 per oz.  Premium it may be considered a good buy in my estimation, but I doubt if it gets under $20 that the premium will be that low.
> 
> Just took a look at Spot Price and it is $20.99 at the moment, without a premium given. If it drops below $20 I don't think it will stay there for long, nor do I think it will go much lower than that right now. The price is being heavily manipulated by the huge silver lots holding pro's.
> 
> Personally, I don't view 1 oz. silver bullion coins as an investment, I view it as a hedge against starvation! Gold, unless you have 1 gram bars is  not a hedge against starvation, as making "change" for a 1 ounce coin used to buy a can of Beanies N' Weenies won't be practical.


When people are starving and homeless, if they can't eat it, drink it, wear it, shoot with it or live in it, it will be of little value to them.  Silver and gold included.  

Grocers and farmers will feed their own first and silver coins will be meaningless to them. Maybe they'd trade for some labor, medicine, fertilizer or gasoline.  

There would be massive societal breakdowns in the kind of dystopia you're suggesting - and it would likely be worldwide, or nearly so.  Dog eat dog, literally.  

Happy to say, I don't see that happening in the very near future.  However, if humans don't get our arms around climate change our children and grands may experience it.  I predict that precious metals will be a lot less coveted than 25 lbs of flour.


----------



## Chueymorales (Jun 29, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Huh!!
> 
> Make up your mind. In my humble opinion, you should put your money, or whatever medium of exchange, where your mouth is. Just let me know what medium of value you used to purchase the silver.


Golly gee willikers Harry, why in the world is my personal dealings any of your business?


----------



## Chueymorales (Jun 29, 2022)

StarSong said:


> When people are starving and homeless, if they can't eat it, drink it, wear it, shoot with it or live in it, it will be of little value to them.  Silver and gold included.
> 
> Grocers and farmers will feed their own first and silver coins will be meaningless to them. Maybe they'd trade for some labor, medicine, fertilizer or gasoline.
> 
> ...


Los Angeles suburbs? Near as I figger you cannot afford the mental stress of knowing what is coming at you IF things do go sideways. Keep up the  rosey outlook! And too, throw kisses and flowers at any problems that may come your way, that'll do the trick.

By the way, I grew up in The San Gabriel Valley---got home from Vietnam Iate '71, and kept right on going east. Trying to hold your own in a suburban war will not work out well for all who may see the writing on the wall but refuse to  pay heed, soooooo...good luck to ya! And rest assured, The S-Storm is coming to big cities across the country, first.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 29, 2022)

The s-storm is coming, so invest in bouillon!





You can make soup out of it!


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jun 29, 2022)

Chueymorales said:


> Golly gee willikers Harry, why in the world is my personal dealings any of your business?


Good point, except you did start the conversation. Maybe time for ignore?


----------



## Chueymorales (Jun 29, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> The s-storm is coming, so invest in bouillon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may just be good advice for city dwellers, leastways they will have something to eat.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2022)

Chueymorales said:


> Los Angeles suburbs? Near as I figger you cannot afford the mental stress of knowing what is coming at you IF things do go sideways. Keep up the  rosey outlook! And too, throw kisses and flowers at any problems that may come your way, that'll do the trick.
> 
> By the way, I grew up in The San Gabriel Valley---got home from Vietnam Iate '71, and kept right on going east. Trying to hold your own in a suburban war will not work out well for all who may see the writing on the wall but refuse to  pay heed, soooooo...good luck to ya! And rest assured, The S-Storm is coming to big cities across the country, first.


Do you really think you're the first doomsday prepper most of us have come across?  Or even the most dedicated to a twisted, dystopian vision that wide swaths of humanity might be wiped out if some kind of suburban war breaks out?         

I have no interest in further engagement with you.  Despite the water shortage in Los Angeles, I feel the need for a cleansing shower... 

Ignore.



Chueymorales said:


> By the way, I grew up in The San Gabriel Valley---got home from Vietnam Iate '71, *and kept right on going east.*


p.s.  On behalf of all Southern California residents, let me say, "Whew!"


----------



## Chueymorales (Jun 29, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Do you really think you're the first doomsday prepper most of us have come across?  Or even the most dedicated to a twisted, dystopian vision that wide swaths of humanity might be wiped out if some kind of suburban war breaks out?
> 
> I have no interest in further engagement with you.  Despite the water shortage in Los Angeles, I feel the need for a cleansing shower...
> 
> ...


Evidently folks who do not agree with you and  Harry Le Helmet need to be ignored. Color me crushed.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jul 5, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> The forecasts still suggest 8.7%~9.0% 3rd quarter average. Those numbers are derived from another big jump for June, peaking in July and then dropping thereafter. It's fun to speculate, but we won't know the official rate until October the 13th.


Oops! Just as the first month of the 3rd quarter is beginning, that peaking in July is becoming a fading memory, as we may be past peak already.


----------



## Brookswood (Jul 7, 2022)

Last year I was told Bitcoin is a great store of value for these inflationary time. Alas, I never bought any, so I am still losing money to inflation.   But, I may soon buy some Scotch Whiskey being stored in Scotland. When the barrels are opened in 10-15 years, the profits will be immense.

Thankfully, I am ready for when global cooling devastates the food supply.     But, we may be find our border rushed by Canadians who want to get away from the extreme cold weather.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> Last year I was told Bitcoin is a great store of value for these inflationary time. Alas, I never bought any, so I am still losing money to inflation.   But, I may soon buy some Scotch Whiskey being stored in Scotland. When the barrels are opened in 10-15 years, the profits will be immense.
> 
> Thankfully, I am ready for when global cooling devastates the food supply.     But, we may be find our border rushed by Canadians who want to get away from the extreme cold weather.


Assuming this entire post was meant as sarcasm.


----------



## C50 (Jul 8, 2022)

StarSong said:


> When people are starving and homeless, if they can't eat it, drink it, wear it, shoot with it or live in it, it will be of little value to them.  Silver and gold included.
> 
> Grocers and farmers will feed their own first and silver coins will be meaningless to them. Maybe they'd trade for some labor, medicine, fertilizer or gasoline.
> 
> ...


Now there's a logical reply.  I would rather have 1000 cans of beans than 1000 ounces of precious metals,  and also good water supply, or maybe 1000 gal. of fuel and a tractor to put it in. Gold, silver, diamonds, paper money, all will be worthless, except to throw at people.   Even ammunition, how much do you need?   If the masses attack your home once you exhaust your 15 pre loaded magazines you're not going to be able to reload fast enough to hold them off.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 8, 2022)

No matter what the % adjustment might be, it's still a losing battle.  Giving me an increase next year for my increased costs this year kinda sucks.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 8, 2022)

There's always the barter system.  Trade some of that extra ammo for bread or milk or eggs.
Contrary to the common belief, I do think bartering is actually the oldest profession.
When we were in Egypt, I heard about the Bedouins taking tourists on their camels  into the desert to spend the night. I ask one of them "why" they did it.

He said "because its there"...lol. Of course they did it for baksheesh.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 9, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Oops! Just as the first month of the 3rd quarter is beginning, that peaking in July is becoming a fading memory, as we may be past peak already.


Here are the May CPI statistics for goods and services. The newer one for June is due to be published on July 13th. Give the graph a minute to load then under the colored graph click on Show Table.
https://www.bls.gov/charts/consumer-price-index/consumer-price-index-by-category.htm


----------



## Colleen (Jul 9, 2022)

Anything helps. I won't complain no matter what it will be. At least it's something. Face it...we're never going to get rich at this stage of the game. If you haven't invested long before now and planned for this future, you're never going to get caught up. 

We haven't received a dime raise from my husband's pension in 21 years for cost of living, so we're grateful for the pittance we get from SS.


----------



## C50 (Jul 9, 2022)

Colleen said:


> Anything helps. I won't complain no matter what it will be. At least it's something. Face it...we're never going to get rich at this stage of the game. If you haven't invested long before now and planned for this future, you're never going to get caught up.
> 
> We haven't received a dime raise from my husband's pension in 21 years for cost of living, so we're grateful for the pittance we get from SS.


That's how I feel as well, I will take what they give and appreciate it.  Same with Medicare, I think it's a great deal.  While working I was on one of those high deductable/HSA plans for the last 15 years,  my individual deductible was $5K,  so a family of four was damn expensive.  Now I'm on a Medicare advantage plan and it's like I won the lottery!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2022)

Liberty said:


> There's always the barter system. Trade some of that extra ammo for bread or milk or eggs.


Exactly.    

And as @C50 pointed out, there's a limit to how well people can defend themselves.  After the Newtown elementary school massacre I had a conversation with a former acquaintance who'd amassed a frightening arsenal of weapons.  He had a mental picture of some rogue domestic or foreign government attacking the US neighborhood by neighborhood, house by house.  In his mind, he and his weaponry would fight them off.  Murrica...  

I said to him, "You're kidding, right?   Once you started shooting they'd withdraw.  15 minutes later your house would be hit by a bomb carrying drone.  Game over.  You'd never even see it coming."

Relieved to say he left California several years ago.  Opted for a state with more liberal gun laws.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jul 9, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Here are the May CPI statistics for goods and services. The newer one for June is due to be published on July 13th. Give the graph a minute to load then under the colored graph click on Show Table.
> https://www.bls.gov/charts/consumer-price-index/consumer-price-index-by-category.htm


I tend to look at the entire report. https://www.bls.gov/news.release/cpi.htm
Historically, both the CPI-W and the CPI-U have the same baseline of 100, yet the CPI-U has outpaced the CPI-W. The CPI-U stood at 258.115 in March, 2020, while the CPI-W was at 251.375. CPI-U is all urban workers (Salary +Hourly) and the CPI-W is mostly Hourly. The latter, by law, being the basis for C.O.L.A. Currently, CPI-U stands at 292.296 and CPI-W at 288.022. 

The weightings are different, as necessities are higher in the (W), compared to (U). Annual family visits to Disney World might not be considered a necessity for the (W) group. Covid put the focus on real necessities, and the CPI-W numbers started to race ahead of the CPI-U numbers. Hence the gap has been closing...

The issue would be if/when the reversion back to historical norm of CPI-U pulling ahead of the CPI-W. July numbers are beginning to look a bit shaky. Of course that report won't be upon us, until August.


----------

